# Old Meter Seal



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot I had this. This seal was never used and has a patent date of 4/14/03 or 08.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

*reverse side of seal*

The patent date is at the bottom and is not very clear.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a Murray-type seal. It's an oldie, and what pretty much all the modern seal tags are based on. 

http://www.google.com/patents?id=DB...selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q=seal&f=false


----------

